

No Chirp This Year, So Twitter Developers Holding Their Own Summit - ChrisArchitect
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/08/twitter-developers-summit/

======
phlux
Twitter is not a defensible product, they are a critical mass service that is
ripe for disruption. But there has ti be some solid fundamental infrastructure
in place. Twitter can deffend with inertia and that might prove to be enough -
but a usage puvot is near, where a new fully integrated cluent with novel
features will disrupt their rule.

